# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Gdje mogu kupiti maju?

## ninoslava

Lora je od moje frendice dobila krasnu rozu maju s natpisom Addicted to Mum´s Milk. Znam da ju je kupila na Rodinoj rasprodaji, no mogu li je nabaviti jos negdje? Ovo nam je, s vremenom, postala radna, a sada bih jako rado jos jednu paradnu.

----------


## Storma

u hrvatskoj. ne znam koliko se isplati slati, jedino da doplatis za postarinu.
obrati se apricot   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ninoslava, gdje si u austriji?

----------


## ninoslava

Mi smo ( jos samo 2 mjeseca!!!!!) u Salzburgu, ali moj tata je u Zgbu i nije mu nikakav problem stupiti s vama u kontakt glede doticne maje. Bemba nosi 92, pa ako je ikako moguce.... Bila bih vam jako, jako zahvalna!

----------


## ivano

ima nas još zainteresiranih za te majce....mi smo mali broj 68...

----------


## apricot

pričekajte još nekoliko dana, objavit ćemo broj i mail isključivo za majice i moći ćete ih dva dana u mjesecu (prema dogovoru), kupovati u Rodinom gnijezdu  :D

----------

> Mi smo ( jos samo 2 mjeseca!!!!!) u Salzburgu, ali moj tata je u Zgbu i nije mu nikakav problem stupiti s vama u kontakt glede doticne maje. Bemba nosi 92, pa ako je ikako moguce.... Bila bih vam jako, jako zahvalna!


S tatom sam ti se do mile volje napricala prije tjedan dana, na standu pred hotelom Dubrovnik. A bilo je i majica koliko volis...   :Sad:  
Ako ti je tati nezgodno, mogu ti ja uzeti, pa mu odnijeti ili ti poslati?

----------


## Larita

> pričekajte još nekoliko dana, objavit ćemo broj i mail isključivo za majice i moći ćete ih dva dana u mjesecu (prema dogovoru), kupovati u Rodinom gnijezdu  :D


bravo, bravo....  :D

----------


## summer

A mi udaljeni?   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

Javi se zrinki, voditeljici splitske podružnice.

----------


## Zorka

mi imamo ''mamino čudo(vište) i ''mogu biti sve što želim'' i sva ekpa koja nas je dosad vidjela je oduševljena!!! 
bravo idejnom tvorcu!!!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

A koji je najveći broj za addicted?
Teško da se mogu nadati četvorki (to bi u slučaju mog djeteta bilo 110)?

----------


## ivarica

imamo cetvrrke addicted

----------


## apricot

aleksandra, četvorka je taman djetetu cca 115cm visine.

----------


## buby

> pričekajte još nekoliko dana, objavit ćemo broj i mail isključivo za majice i moći ćete ih dva dana u mjesecu (prema dogovoru), kupovati u Rodinom gnijezdu  :D


 :D 
bravo, već imam upite! a i sama bih htjela još  :Wink:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> aleksandra, četvorka je taman djetetu cca 115cm visine.


Super, doći će moja V i do te visine adiktirana.

----------


## red sonja

A jel se mogu negdje vidjeti majice? mislim na netu   :Razz:

----------


## apricot

majice i kalendare ćete moći kupiti na primopredaji R10, kao i na samoj Rasprodaji.

red sonja, mislim da na netu ne postoje slike majica, ali nam možeš vjerovati kad kažemo da su prekrasne   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

red sonja i ostali, evo nekoliko sličica naših majica:

http://uk.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/mir...28dre2&.src=ph

----------


## Oriana

sigurna sam da sam 99 posto u zaboravu, nekada sam bila stalni član ovdje 
nisam vas zaboravila i stalno vas spominjem negdje   8) 

zanimaju me veće majice za velikog sina i malo manje za maloga 
 stariji sin je nosio "malo sunce" i "mamino čudovište", bile su peri-deri i sada ih nosi stariji
tete u vrtiću ujutro jedva čekaju da mlađi skine jaknu i vide novi natpis a ja više nemam niti jedan pored navedenih  :Sad:  

zanima me "ne po guzi" i "djeca su mali ljudi" 
stariji je visok 120 cm, mlađi oko 92 cm - nemam pojma koji su to brojevi

----------


## apricot

hej, dugo te nije bilo...

za Luku bi ti bila četvorka ili šestica (ovisi je li stari ili novi model), a za Jocu dvojka ili trojka. ipak je najbolje da ti procijeniš.

dođi na Rasprodaju, vidjet ćeš cijelu ekipu, a moći ćeš kupiti majice i kalendare.

sad imamo:

- ja sam malo sunce
- djeca su mali ljudi
- mamino čudo(vište)
- mogu biti sve što želim
- ne po guzi
- addicted to mums milk
- moja guza nije crvena, moja guza je zelena

na donjem linku vidiš kako izgledaju sada...

----------


## tweety

> sigurna sam da sam 99 posto u zaboravu, nekada sam bila stalni član ovdje 
> nisam vas zaboravila i stalno vas spominjem negdje   8)


ja te nisam zaboravila.
dapače, stalno mi pada na pamet, gdje si? ali, mi je bilo malo neugodno otvarati topic samo zbog toga.
ajde, napiši nam negdje nešto o dečkima   :Heart:

----------


## enela

> pričekajte još nekoliko dana, objavit ćemo broj i mail isključivo za majice i moći ćete ih dva dana u mjesecu (prema dogovoru), kupovati u Rodinom gnijezdu  :D


Kolko još dana trebamo pričekati? 8)

----------


## apricot

javite se na majice.roda@gmail.com
pa ćemo se dogovoriti

----------


## apricot

*SLJEDEĆI TJEDAN, od ponedjeljak, srijeda i četvrtak (4.12., 6.12 i 7.12), prodaja majica i kalendara u Rodinom gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, od 10 - 12.*

----------


## apricot

podižem!

----------


## jassi

e pa sad sam  u komi,nemrem dobiti izlaz a nitko mi se nije javio da mi uzme maice. dakle netko iz zgb...ja sam iz dugava a delam kod britanca, kupila bi dvije maice za malisana i jednu desetku za mene mamu,ako je netko voljan da mi uzme,ja uplacujem na rc.lovu.  fala lepa

----------


## Zoila

vrijedi danas? Stizeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem

*Jassi* - javi mi se na pm PRIJE 9.30 ako ti mogu pomoci

----------


## jassi

imas pm draga-hvala

----------


## jassi

kalendar je prekrasan i visu u jaslicama a maica...sminker i pol

----------


## ivarica

sutra, petak 8.12. od 12 do 16h u gnijezdu, caniceva 14

----------


## apricot

*TJEDAN 11.12. - 15.12.*


*Utorak*, od 18 - 20 
*Srijeda*, - ništa 
*Četvrtak*, od 18:30 - 20 
*Petak*, od 17:30 - 19:30

----------


## ivarica

mozete danas doci sve do 18h.

----------


## apricot

podižem


*TJEDAN 11.12. - 15.12.*


*Utorak*, od 10 - 12 
*Srijeda*, - ništa 
*Četvrtak*, od 18:30 - 20 
*Petak*, od 17:30 - 19:30

----------


## Ines

DANAS I OD 18-20

----------


## Mukica

*SNIŽENJE od 40% U TIJEKU!!!!*
snizili smo cijenu kalendara na *15 kn/kom*
navali narode

znamo da ste navikli DOBIVATI kalendare i skroz kuzimo sto vam se ne da kupovat kalendar
ali kupnjom ovih, rodinih, PODUPIRETE NAS RAD, od novaca koje date za kalendar mi financiramo nase projekte

osim toga trebamo spasit ivaricu, zatrpase je kalendari

----------


## enela

Nije da baš spada ovdje, ali moram progovoriti:
Zabunom sam iskuhala rodinu majicu "ne po guzi" i sličica je ostala čitava :D  :D  :D 
Kad sam skužila da sam ju turnula u vešmašinu već je i ispiranje bilo gotovo i skoro sam se rasplakala prije nego sam pogledala!

----------


## apricot

*DANAS, SRIJEDA 20.12.
Rodino gnijezdo od 16 - 18*

----------


## mamaduda

Kakva je situacija sa dječjim majicama, kada se može doći u gnijezdo?

----------


## lailah

Da se ubacim. Pročitala sam i vidjela da imate krasnih majica. Kako bih mogli doći do njih s obzirom da smo iz Opatije i nećemo biti u mogućnosti doći na Rodinu rasprodaju.   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

Majice će se ovih dana moći kupiti u Samoboru, za vrijeme trajanje karnevala.

lailah, pokušaj se javiti flower, voditeljici riječke podružnice.
trenutno je kod nje jedan dio majica...

----------


## mamaduda

Nažalost moja Matea je u fazi da se boji maškara, ne želi ih ni čuti ni vidjeti tako da ove godine nećemo u Samobor 

ako bude prilike napišite mi kad bi mogli doći u gnijezdo kupiti majice ili ćemo na rasprodaju ranom zorom da uhvatimo što veći izbor   :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

Hoćete i slijedeći vikend biti u Samoboru? Mi ovaj ne možemo doći, a kupili bi još koju majičicu.

----------


## tiskar32

pitanjce>:mali sisa pa oprostite na rukopisu
kupila bih nekoliko majci-rodinih naravno.dali mogu naručiti poštom ili dali možete reći kada ćete biti u rijeci sa prodajnim štandom da se mogu zaletit.
malo sam blesavo sročila pitanjce ali kužite me!?

----------


## leonisa

> pitanjce>:mali sisa pa oprostite na rukopisu
> kupila bih nekoliko majci-rodinih naravno.dali mogu naručiti poštom ili dali možete reći kada ćete biti u rijeci sa prodajnim štandom da se mogu zaletit.
> malo sam blesavo sročila pitanjce ali kužite me!?





> Majice se prodaju i po sjedištima podružnica u vrijeme trajanja nekih Rodinih akcija: Dan planete Zemlje, Dani udruga, Tjedan dojenja...
> 
> Sljedeća akcija je Dan planete Zemlje i pretpostavljam da će u Rijeci biti štand na kojemu će se prodavati majice (početak travnja).
> Ako ti je to dugo čekati, pokušaj u Zagrebu zadužiti nekoga da ti kupi i dostavi jer je slanje poštom - neisplativo.

----------


## tiskar32

hvala

----------


## apricot

Objavljujem da će se ubuduće majice moći kupovati utorkom i četvrtkom od 12-16 u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14.

----------


## vendy

yuhuuuuu napokon ćemo i mi imati majicu  :D  nadam se da će to biti što prije

----------


## Lora163

jupajdupajduuuuuu  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
evo nas u četvrtak!!!!!

----------


## Nice

Evo i mene u četvrtak ! Yupiii!!!

----------


## Vrijeska

je l se može danas doći kupiti majice i pelene?

----------


## leonisa

danas je utorak  :Smile:  

*Objavljujem da će se ubuduće majice moći kupovati utorkom i četvrtkom od 12-16 u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14.*

----------


## Vrijeska

> danas je utorak  
> 
> *Objavljujem da će se ubuduće majice moći kupovati utorkom i četvrtkom od 12-16 u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14.*


vidjela sam to, ali ipak pitam da ne skitam s jednog kraja grada na drugi ...  8)

----------


## upornamama

Sto mislite o majcama za mame na kojima bi pisalo "NE TREBAM SAVJETE!"?
Ljuta sam i puna mi je kapa svakakvih budalastina i nezeljenih savjeta i komentara o trudnoci, dojenju, odgoju itd itd itd. (daj bebi caja, daj jaje sa 4mj, pusti ga da place-tako se jacaju pluca, AS ce mu iskriviti kicmu, blablabla). Stvarno mi je dosta, ne da mi se stalno iznova objasnjavati, a ljudi znaju biti dosadniiiii.

----------


## ivarica

super ideja  :D

----------


## andiko

meni se sviđa Klarina ideja - JA SAM ČUDESNA BEBA

----------


## Barbi

Ajme ovo "ja ne trebam savjete" mi zvuči super!!!

I za dijete majica "moja mama zna najbolje". :Smile:

----------


## Barbi

Ili samo Mama zna najbolje.
Ja bi odmah naručila par komada takvih.  :Laughing:

----------


## DianaK

Potpisujem!  :D

----------


## newa

Tražila sam i ne mogu naći cijenu rodinih majica. Koliko koštaju?
Kako da ja dođem do njih?
Kada će biti neki štand u Osijeku?
Ili je već bio....  :Sad:

----------


## lana1

ja bi isto htjela kupiti majice ali sam iz čakovca i ne mogu doći u zagreb. bude li tu kada vaš štand  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ana.m

> Sto mislite o majcama za mame na kojima bi pisalo "NE TREBAM SAVJETE!"?
> Ljuta sam i puna mi je kapa svakakvih budalastina i nezeljenih savjeta i komentara o trudnoci, dojenju, odgoju itd itd itd. (daj bebi caja, daj jaje sa 4mj, pusti ga da place-tako se jacaju pluca, AS ce mu iskriviti kicmu, blablabla). Stvarno mi je dosta, ne da mi se stalno iznova objasnjavati, a ljudi znaju biti dosadniiiii.


Joj ja bih odmah kupila nekoliko u različitim bojama da ih stalno imam na sebi  :D

----------


## tanja_b

> Objavljujem da će se ubuduće majice moći kupovati utorkom i četvrtkom od 12-16 u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14.


Vrijedi li ovo i za nadolazeći četvrtak (3.5.)? Da ne bježim s posla zabadava...

----------


## Storma

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Objavljujem da će se ubuduće majice moći kupovati utorkom i četvrtkom od 12-16 u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14.
> 
> 
> Vrijedi li ovo i za nadolazeći četvrtak (3.5.)? Da ne bježim s posla zabadava...


sumnjam...ako se gnijezdo rascisti 
sutra cu znati pa napisem   :Wink:

----------


## apricot

tanja, u Gnijezdu se najnormalnije prodaju majice, samo ti dođi   :Heart:

----------


## apricot

dodatak...
izbor je trenutno prilično sužen, čekamo novu isporuku.

----------


## ivarica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Objavljujem da će se ubuduće majice moći kupovati utorkom i četvrtkom od 12-16 u Rodinom gnijezdu, u Čanićevoj 14.
> 
> 
> Vrijedi li ovo i za nadolazeći četvrtak (3.5.)? Da ne bježim s posla zabadava...


vrijedi za svaki utorak ili cetvrtak, ali najbolje ipak provjeriti na mail ured@roda.hr ili na mob 091 586 3717

----------


## tanja_b

> dodatak...
> izbor je trenutno prilično sužen, čekamo novu isporuku.


A kad bi trebala biti nova isporuka?

----------


## leonisa

za jedno 10-tak dana.  :Smile:

----------


## lana1

kako doći do majica za nas koje nismo iz zagreba?

----------


## apricot

lana, odgovorila sam ti na onom topicu: vi iz Međimurja i Varaždinske županije, javite se Hildegard.

----------


## lana1

nisam vidjel  :Embarassed:  a

----------

imate li slike sadašnjih majica?i di se u zg mogu kupiti?hvala

----------


## Ivanna

i ja bih slike novih majca...
ove što imamo smo već prerasli pa hoćemo nove

----------


## marcela

a mi u Zadru!? kako do majica?

----------


## apricot

marcela, ili pronađi nekoga od svojih Zadrana koji će nekim poslom u Zagreb, pa da kupe u Gnijezdu, ili čekaj sljedeću akciju i štand u Zadru (Tjedan dojenja, početkom listopada).

ili vidi hoće li koja zagrepčanka iz tvoje 0-1 skupine na more put Zadra...

----------


## inga

Da li se ikada prodaju majice u Slavonskom Brodu? Malo mi je predaleko ici do Osijeka samo zbog toga, pogotovo sad s bebom. 
nisam ih toliko zelila dok nisam vidjela slike na linku. Prelijepe su!
Mogu li se naruciti postom? Ionako cekam na dvije Rodine pelenice, pa ako bi se moglo sve odjednom poslati, to bi bilo super.

----------


## Storma

> Da li se ikada prodaju majice u Slavonskom Brodu? Malo mi je predaleko ici do Osijeka samo zbog toga, pogotovo sad s bebom. 
> nisam ih toliko zelila dok nisam vidjela slike na linku. Prelijepe su!
> Mogu li se naruciti postom? Ionako cekam na dvije Rodine pelenice, pa ako bi se moglo sve odjednom poslati, to bi bilo super.


nazovi gnijezdo i dogovori se s evicom

----------


## Jelcek

Da li se te majice mogu naručiti preko maila i isporučiti poštom, pa platiti pouzećem?
Koji je link s najnovijom ponudom?

----------


## nanny=)

šmr.šmrc...jako sam tužna...očekujem štand u rijeci..i stalno pratim portal..i onda vidim na tv-u da ste bili u subotu..a mene nema u ri...ajme  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
..tolio želim majiccu...zanima me..znači...vi ne prodajete još za odrasle...ili?tako sam nekak shvatila.

----------


## jassi

ja bi kad dojdu  nove posiljke kupila par komada....kada ocekujemo nove krasne maice? :D  di dojdemo kupiti? :D

----------


## leonisa

pa bilo je po cijeloj hrvatskoj ovu subotu kada smo standom obiljezili tjedan dojenja.
u zagrebu ih mozes kupiti u RG u Canicevoj 14, svaki utorak i cetvrtak od 12 do 16h.

nanny, bas mi je zao...probaj nazvati ili poslati mail rodi i vidjeti da li se mozete sta dogovoriti.

----------


## Sun

> šmr.šmrc...jako sam tužna...očekujem štand u rijeci..i stalno pratim portal..i onda vidim na tv-u da ste bili u subotu..a mene nema u ri...ajme   
> ..tolio želim majiccu...zanima me..znači...vi ne prodajete još za odrasle...ili?tako sam nekak shvatila.


nanny, ne majice za odrasle ne prodajemo, imali smo na štandu samo dječje.
 :Love:

----------


## jassi

radno vrijeme RG je i moje radno vrijeme  :Crying or Very sad:   jel moze neka narudzba i uplata pa onda posaljem svog dostavljaca ili sl...please,imamo 4 kom koje skoro prerastamo -mi bi joooooooos maicaaaaaaaaa.........

----------


## leonisa

jassi, ajde mi se javi sljedeci tjedan.

----------


## jassi

fala,budem  :Love:

----------


## nanny=)

a dobro...puno hvala...a kada ste opet u rijeci ako se smije znat :D ..da vas napokon malo posjetimo  :Love:

----------


## marcela

ovako: mi u subotu u zadru napokon dočekali štand i kupili dvije majice (veličine 0.9 i 1.5 - ovu zato jer nije bilo jos koja 0.9 ili 1.0)) (Petar ce uskoro 8 mjeseci) i malo se cudim tome sto te majice nemaju drukere na ramenu kao što su imale one 0.6. 
Pokusala sam mu ja navući tu velicine 0.9, al' nije lako; on se ljuti, izmiče..., tako da od toga ništa, a nema neku veliku glavu   :Smile:  .
Jedva mi da da mu odijenem i one "civilne" koje imaju kopčanje.
Ja bih Vama poslala te majice u RG, a da mi Vi pošaljete druge dvije s drukerima (npr. 0.9 i 1.0) ili ako ne postoje majice tih veličina s drukerima onda da mi pošaljete dvije za npr. 2 godine kada će majice biti mirnije odijevati.
Jel' to može?

----------


## apricot

marcela, može.
rečeno je proizvođaču da i na 0,9 stavlja drukere, ne znam što se dogodilo.

na 1,5 sigurno ne idu drukeri.

----------


## leonisa

ni na 1

----------


## sandraf

> a dobro...puno hvala...a kada ste opet u rijeci ako se smije znat :D ..da vas napokon malo posjetimo


posalji pp Sun ili Winnie the Pooh, mozda jos uvijek imaju majice kod sebe, znam da su ih prosli put nudile i van rasprodaje.

----------


## marcela

super! onda vam ih danas šaljem...može onda dvije 0.9 bilo koje "muške" boje (sviđaju mi se one tamnoplave s ružičastim okovratnikom; takvih nije bilo u zadru petrove veličine) s natpisima koji su sada ili ne!po guzi ili addicted to... :Kiss:

----------


## marcela

ako nam jos niste poslale majice (a nadam se da su Vama stigle naše?!): pošaljite nam dvije velicine 1,0 jer će Petar vrlo brzo napuniti 9 mjeseci pa bi mu te 0,9 bile kratko u upotrebi. Nadam se da ćemo ih dobito brzo...

----------


## predatorica

vidm da vec dugo nitko ne pise o ovoj temi pa me zanima da li jos uvijek mogu kupiti majice posebno onu addicted to mums milk i gdje?

----------


## predatorica

ajoooj imala sam namjesteno na prvo najstarije postove pa sam ostala u 2006-toj...

----------


## predatorica

[quote="Barbi"]Ajme ovo "ja ne trebam savjete" mi zvuči super!!!

I za dijete majica "moja mama zna najbolje". :Smile: [/quote
POTPISUJEM 100%
Ako ih ima narucujem odmah

----------


## ivarica

nema

----------


## Ria

Evo da se i ja malo tu uštekam.

Dakle, gdje se mogu kupiti rodine majice? Natpis nije presudan, meni su svi preslatki.

----------


## ivarica

majice mozete kupiti u Rodinom gnijezdu, Caniceva 14, Zagreb u redovne dane kada se prodaju majice - utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16h. 

sve upite na ured@roda.hr ili u gore navedeno vrijeme na telefon 01 61 77 500

napomena: do cetvrtka 25.10. nasa zaposlenica nije u uredu, znaci u cetvrtak mozete najranije po majice

----------


## leonisa

> Barbi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ajme ovo "ja ne trebam savjete" mi zvuči super!!!
> 
> I za dijete majica "moja mama zna najbolje".
> 
> 
> POTPISUJEM 100%
> Ako ih ima narucujem odmah


nema
zato ima 
addicted to mum's milk
mamino čudo(vište)
mogu biti sve što želim
ja sam malo sunce 
djeca su mali ljudi
ne! po guzi
moja guza nije crvena (ona je zelena, jer zemlja nije za jednokratnu upotrebu...platnen pelene)

----------


## marcela

*apricot,* što je s našim majicama? poslala sam Vam ih prije 20 dana.

----------


## ivarica

marcela, gdje si ih slala? apricot ili u ured?
ja o tim majicama nista ne znam

----------


## apricot

meni osobno nitko ništa nije slao...
osim bajadera.
ali i to je stiglo na rodinu adresu.

marcela, daj napiši...

----------


## ivarica

marcela, reci mi jel ti ok jedinica bez drukera?

----------


## marcela

slala na Čanićevu.

----------


## ivarica

evica mi je potvrdila da je stiglo (ona ne cita ovaj forum, a i ja slucajno ovoo vidjela) i da ti je evo zapakirala dvije jedinice 

problem je bio kaze da si ti trazila dvije 0,9 sa drukerima a takvih nema, zamalo da ti nije vratila one koje si joj poslala

zato pliz, svi, ovaj forum nemojte uzeti kao jedini nacin komunikacije s udrugom jer to nije

----------


## marcela

moze onda jedinice. hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## marcela

stigle! još jednom hvala.

----------


## ivarica

:Smile:

----------


## Leina mama

Zanima me da li se treba najaviti za doći kupiti majice u ured. Ja sam bila jučer (četvrtak) u 15.45 h, i bilo je zaključano.
Kome da se javim?

Fala, curke   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

ja sam u 15:4ivaljda2 izasla trceci po ivara u skolu, vise nisam mogla cekati, a cijeli dan nije nitko dosao kupiti i pomislila sam: pa valjda ce nazvati na tel ako dodju
evice ovaj tjedan nema

obicno uvijek ima nekog u to vrijeme u rodi, iznimno nema, ali za svaki slucaj ili nazovite ili nosite uza se broj, 091 5863717 pa cu ja skoknuti, bila sam stvarno blizu i mogla sam se vratiti (skola mi je na 5min od rode) da sam znala da si tamo    :Sad:

----------


## upornamama

Hoće li biti štand u Puli pred Božić?

----------


## Leina mama

Hvala, ivarice   :Kiss:  

Ja radim do pola 4, pa ću pokušati stići ili u utorak ili u četvrtak (usput mi je, pa mi nije problem - samo mi je bilo bitno znati da li se treba najavit ili je netko po defaultu tamo).

----------


## leonisa

SPLIT ce imati bozicni stand u prosincu (mislim 15.)
pratite forum i portal  :Smile:

----------


## clio180

> Hoće li biti štand u Puli pred Božić?


da! biti ćete obavještene!

----------


## BusyBee

Danas smo imale sastanak i dogovorile da Bozicnog standa ipak nece biti. Ukoliko neka od cura iz Pule zarko zeli kakvu djecju majicu, molim vas da javite meni ili menduli na pp koji natpis, koji broj i je li za decka ili djevojcicu.
Rok za "narudzbu" je: 9.12. Ja bih majice pokupila 21.12. u Zgb i donijela ih u Pulu.

----------


## upornamama

Sad uočih da jedinica ( je li to br. 80?) nema drukere sa strane? Sve jedinice ili samo neke? Malo je problematično jednogodišnjaku obući majicu bez drukera.

----------


## apricot

jedinice nemaju drukere.
ne znam ni imaju li one za devet mjeseci.
(jedno vrijeme nisu imale, pa smo molile proizvođača da stavi... i sad nisam ni pogledala zadnju pošiljku)

----------


## ivarica

nove 9m imaju drukere

----------


## upornamama

Stigla mi je jedinica (ove sa duplim rukavima su baš lijepe), može se prevući preko glave, ali jedva, tako da mislim da bi trebalo dobavljača pritisnuti da stavi drukere.

----------


## apricot

ne trebamo mi njega pritiskati, samo mu trebamo reći.
ne znam ima li itko korektnijeg dobavljača od nas   :Heart:

----------


## Storma

> ne trebamo mi njega pritiskati, samo mu trebamo reći.
> ne znam ima li itko korektnijeg dobavljača od nas


ziva istina   :Heart:

----------


## upornamama

Baš mi je drago za dobavljača.
Nego, zašto Roda nema nikakvu majicu vezano za nužnost korištenja AS (ili ja ne znam da ima)?

----------


## apricot

ima, ima...
te su nam (uz tatino čudovište), najnovije.  :D

----------


## upornamama

Pa daj da vidimo! :D

----------


## apricot

leonisaaaaaaaa

----------


## mama courage

> leonisaaaaaaaa


dobro jutro, apri... 
di nam je sad capri 
eh...  :Coffee:

----------


## leonisa

molim?
trebate fotku?
evo stize jedna...sam da je dignem  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> di nam je sad capri 
> eh...


i ja se pitam...

ali jedina moja asocijacija na capri je... pekabelin sladoled...

ali to je pitbullovima zabranjeno jesti.
da ne pokvare zube.

----------


## mama courage

sto si nemaštovita, ja sam prije mislila na ovaj kapri

čekam fotku.  :Raspa:

----------


## apricot

TI si nemaštovita.
na taj capri bi pomislila cijela nacija, ali samo pravi sladokusci znaju što je "pravi" capri...

fotku ćeš dobiti, daj ženi koj ne tjera dijete u vrtić, da nađe vremena...

----------


## leonisa

> čekam fotku.


i moje dijete je cekalo dorucak  :Wink:  

nove Rodine djecje majice

 :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

evo, i di ste sad vi nestrpljivi da hvalite novu AS majicu?  :Razz:

----------


## ms. ivy

ja se divim preslatkom čudovištu   :Saint:

----------


## mama courage

:D uzimam. kad budem dolazila po plakat za AS (il možda i prije, znam da imate određene sate kad se dolazi po majice. no frks).trebat će mi br. 104. k'o da ne znam za sladoled... pa nisam ja baš toliki duduk.

a dijete je preslatko.   :Heart:

----------


## Arwen

suuuuuuuper majica ovo moran nabaviti  :D 
ima li uopće broj8 ima 6g ali je visok 128cm

----------


## Arwen

zaboravih   :Embarassed:   curica je pre,pre,preslatka   :Heart:

----------


## upornamama

:Klap:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

Mogu li ja naručiti majcu tatino čudovište i uvijek i bez iznimke vozim se u ispravnoj autosjedalici ,ali da mi se pošalje poštom ja sam u zg ali nikako nisam u mogučnosti doči kod Vas po majce...

----------


## Irchi

Ajme Leonisa, kako je Lea velika (sto godina je nisam vidjela, pa niti na fotkama). Kooooja kosa! A još uvijek mi puuuuuuuno liči na tebe i prekrasna je   :Zaljubljen:  (šteta što je već "rezervirana"  :Grin:  ).

A kako da ja dođem do majica kad radim od 8-16 i moram odmah po Tina u vrtić? Ima neka dobra duša da mi uzme pa se nađemo negdje? Jel nama paše 2 (cca 11 kg i 86 cm)?

----------


## leonisa

tnx  :Love:  

Lina Cokolina, nazovi u Rodino gnijezdo i dogovori se ili posalji mail na ured@roda.hr

Irchi, javim ti se na mob kad cu ici sljedeci put, osim ako do tada nekog vec ne nadjes  :Love:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

Hvala Leonisa ..poslala sam mail..nadam se da će biti moguče htljela bi to pod bor staviti  :Smile:

----------


## upornamama

LinaČokolina, mislim da neće biti problema, meni je cura iz Gnijezda poslala majice poštom, stigle su mi za dva dana.

----------


## Irchi

> Irchi, javim ti se na mob kad cu ici sljedeci put, osim ako do tada nekog vec ne nadjes


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Leina mama

A ja prije 2 tjedna uhvatila vremena da dođem po majicu. Sad moram opet lovit 16 sati...  :Raspa:

----------


## sladjanaf

kad sutra mogu doći po majice (ako ih ima)?

----------


## apricot

nazovi u Rodu, 6177 500

----------


## leonisa

> kad sutra mogu doći po majice (ako ih ima)?


divna vijest stize iz RG  :Smile:  

sutra se MOGU KUPITI majice, samo nazovite prije za svaki slucaj  :Smile:  

 :D

----------


## mama courage

sutra ? to je danas ? smijem nazvati?

----------


## ms. ivy

mc, al' se ti bojiš gnijezda   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

smijes   :Grin:  necu ti se ja javiti
61 77 500

evica je danas u rodi do 12, ja sam do 14, a i kasnije samo moram po ivara u skolu pa natrag pa me iza 14 zovite na 091 586 3717

u ponedjeljak ujutro bi nam se trebale vratiti splitske majice pa za kasnilice ima nade i 24.tog   :Love:

----------


## mama courage

> mc, al' se ti bojiš gnijezda


  :Laughing:  k'o u onim filmovima strave i uzasa... vidis da je žena usla u ducan i nikad više nije izasla iz njega   :Laughing:  ma, mene zbunilo ovo da je inače cetvrtkom prodaja, a danas petak... a i 9h ujutro, pa možda jos odjel za prodaju spava... il se pravi doručak  :Rolling Eyes: 




> 12, ja sam do 14,


ah, divno, onda ću tebe usrećiti svojom malenkošću. 

ne moram ni zvati   :Grin:  dolazim. možete mi samo kratko reći koliko koštaju te majice ? da se znam psihički pripremiti.

----------


## ivarica

70 kn

----------


## ivarica

mc, sori  :/

----------


## leonisa

zasto imas tako veliko dijete!!

nije valjda da nije bilo i ne po guzi  :Sad:

----------


## mama courage

> zasto imas tako veliko dijete!!
> 
> nije valjda da nije bilo i ne po guzi



 :Sad:  a da sam kojim slučajem tražila "addicted to mum's milk" za četvorogodišnjakinju, to bi sigurno imale   :Razz:  nema veze, izašla sam živa i zdrava iz RG   :Laughing:  i i'll be back što bi rek'o terminator  8) ako postoji ikakva šansa za ponedjeljak, rado bih došla... da imam nešto pod bor staviti... il ću pregledati druge majice pa neku drugu izabrati...

----------


## ivarica

u ponedjeljak u 10 nam dolaze majice, cut cemo se cim otvorim kutije

addicted cetvrku imamo   :Grin:  

ali neka smo mi jedna drugoj sise pogledale  8)

----------


## mama courage

> addicted cetvrku imamo


  :Rolling Eyes:  a imate li 8 ?   :Grin:  




> ali neka smo mi jedna drugoj sise pogledale  8)


  8)

----------


## leonisa

imamo i 4 moja guza nije crvena, moja guza je zelena- platnenopelenasku majicu  :Grin:  

8 nemamo, ali ako te ponovo za 4 godine trazi sisu, napravit cemo  :Grin:   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## MBee

Mogu ja rezervirati ako stigne 2-jka TATINO ČUDOVIŠTE u bilo kojoj boji? Radim u pon od 13h pa stignem prije po nju. Prosim lijepo   :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

MBee, moze

----------


## mama courage

> 8 nemamo, ali ako te ponovo za 4 godine trazi sisu, napravit cemo    8)


baš je jučer opet _posrkala_ obje sise.   :Rolling Eyes:  šta mi to radite!!!   :Grin:

----------


## MBee

*ivarice*  :Love:

----------


## ms. ivy

mc, pa tebi će uskoro trebati savjet što s prepunjenim cicama!   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> mc, pa tebi će uskoro trebati savjet što s prepunjenim cicama!


ajmeeeeeeeeeee rikaavam!!!

MC uskoro na PDF problemi i poteskoce s dojenjem  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

:Laughing:  

stoposto ste bacile neke čini na mene, skupile se u RG pa dozivale sve moguće božice dojenja i puf... meni dijete nakon 3 godine opet traži sisu.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## toma_06

ivarice, i ja bi jednu 2-jku tatino cudoviste ako će biti u ponedjeljak - mozda ipak bude pod borom  :D

----------


## leonisa

MC, ivka- znam di je zavrsila AS majica vel. 4  :Grin:

----------


## bfamily

A kako bi ja mogla doći do majci? Ja sam iz Zadra a mala mi ima oko 80cm i 11kg. Bi mi mogli poslati poštom??? Please   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

danas sam u rodi najdulje do 12 
a i u to vrijeme cu morati izaci vani jer sam doma ostavila kabel od napajanja

----------


## Tashunica

Hoće netko biti u srijedu u gnijezdu oko 12 - 13 sati? Došla bih po majicu.

----------


## ivarica

bit ce
nazovi me svakako prije na 091 586 3717

----------


## Tashunica

može!

----------


## MBee

Ima li koja 2-jkica TATINO ČUDOVIŠTE da i ja svratim?

----------


## bfamily

> A kako bi ja mogla doći do majci? Ja sam iz Zadra a mala mi ima oko 80cm i 11kg. Bi mi mogli poslati poštom??? Please


 :?  Sto mi nitko nezna odgovoriti. Please. Evo klecim i molim.

----------


## leonisa

> nazovi u Rodino gnijezdo 61 77 500  i dogovori se ili posalji mail na ured@roda.hr

----------


## ivarica

> Ima li koja 2-jkica TATINO ČUDOVIŠTE da i ja svratim?


ajde pliz u srijedu ujutro nazovi

----------


## BusyBee

Ja nisam ni znala da postoji tatino cudoviste. Koji je najveci broj?

----------


## mama courage

cure, samo da vam javimo kratko za majice.... prevelike su   :Sad:  ne puno, al jesu... nema veze, oprane su, opeglane i "ne po guzi" je odnešena na more. 

za ovu drugu ćete dobiti sličicu kad se uslikamo. zxuji su se jako svidjele.  :D

----------


## leonisa

L. inace nosi "broj manje" i ima 21mj. i nosi 1,5.
2 joj je fest prevelika.

----------


## leonisa

> Ja nisam ni znala da postoji tatino cudoviste. Koji je najveci broj?


trebalo bi biti isto kao i sve druge majice- do 10, ali ne znam sta je ostalo.

----------


## upornamama

Koji je sljedeći broj nakon jedinice? 1,5 ili?

----------


## ivarica

1,5

----------


## leonisa

brojevi su:
06
09
1
1,5
2
3
4
6
8
10
 :Smile:

----------


## Lora163

cure kad mogu doć u rodino gnijezdo po majce
jel još uvijek utorak i četvrtak poslije 4 ili sam nekaj pobrkala?

----------


## Bourbona

Ja bih kupila dvije "ne po guzi", broj 1 i 4....imate li ih i ako da, kako do njih ???? hvala

----------


## ivarica

ako si iz zg i mozes prosetati do gnijezda, onda: utorak i cetvrtak od 12 do 16h Roda, Čanićeva 14

inace - postom plus postarina
placanje pouzecem
treba mailati na ured@roda.hr ili nazvati u ovo vrijeme sto sam gore napisala na 01 61 77 500

----------


## ivarica

ako dolazis, svakako prije provjeri na tel jesu majice dostupne

----------


## Bourbona

Hvala!

----------


## mama courage

ova maj'ca je danas hodala po _europskom domu_... snimila nas rtl tv, pa nas pratite (ako budu pametni da nas stave u prilog). istinitost ove priče može potvrditi jedna od roda...   :Kiss:

----------


## Blazenka

Evo ja cu nazvat u ponedjeljak, ili direkt u utorak prije nego MM krene prema Vama, ako ima ja bih trebala tri osmice za decka!

----------


## ivarica

> ova maj'ca je danas hodala po _europskom domu_... snimila nas rtl tv, pa nas pratite (ako budu pametni da nas stave u prilog). istinitost ove priče može potvrditi jedna od roda...


potvrdit cu ja jos i vise: mc je rodjena roda a da pojma nema

a zxuja   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

blazenka, osmica ima samo treba vidjet kojih natpisa

----------


## leonisa

U SAMOBORU :D  :D

ovaj i sljedeci vikend!!

na fasniku!!

vise o tome kada, kako i zasto citajte na forumu i poralu :D  :D

----------


## Maruška

> inace - postom plus postarina
> placanje pouzecem
> treba mailati na ured@roda.hr ili nazvati u ovo vrijeme sto sam gore napisala na 01 61 77 500


Ja mailala. Čekam odgovor. Hvala.   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

cekat ces ga jos jer trazis prekomplicirano nesto
ne mozemo ti mi pobrojati u mailu za svaki natpis koje boje nudimo, nemamo takvu bazu iz koje to mozemo izvuci nego bi evica trebala dva sata sjedati na galeriji i popisivati natpise i boje
mozes pojednostavniti svoj upit?   :Smile:

----------


## Maruška

Idem.

----------


## ivarica

imamo samo jednu cetvorku od trazenih, jel moze neka sestica?

----------


## Maruška

Jel' velika razlika u veličini? Radi se o trećem rođendanu.
A kratki rukav možda?

----------


## ivarica

sutra cemo nastaviti kad evica dodje   :Smile:  

sestice su preeevelike za trogodisnjake
ali trojki mozda ima
i kratkih rukava ima

----------


## Maruška

Prošlu zimu sam se zatekla u Zagrebu prije Božića. MM se parkirao ispred gnijezda, ja ušla i rekla nekoj ljubaznoj _teti_ da mi trebaju tri majice (muško, 2 godine). Popele se skupa na galeriju. Izvadi teta prvu s reda. Može. Druga. Može. Treća. Ima li što drugo? Ima. Može. Gotovo. Ne znam tko je bio zadovoljniji.
Ovako je baš naporno. A i 'ukebat' će me daroprimci.
Mogu ja sutra u podne nazvat? Hoće li biti jednostavnije polu-živo?

----------


## ivarica

valjda hoce

----------


## Maruška

:D 
 :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

ajde pitaj evicu mailom, pliz

----------


## Maruška

> ajde pitaj evicu mailom, pliz


Što da ju pitam?
Ovaj smajlić gore skače od sreće zbog uspješno obavljenog 'posla' (manji kontigent majica ujutro kreće za Split   :Grin:  ).

----------


## ivarica

apsurda li, a ona mi sve to radi sa druge strane stola   :Laughing:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Maruška

Ja zvala odmah u podne. Za svaki slučaj, da ne nestane...   :Grin:

----------


## Ana29

Ima li veličina 06 
....ne po guzi i
....tatino čudovište?

----------


## mikonja

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ajde pitaj evicu mailom, pliz
> 
> 
> Što da ju pitam?
> Ovaj smajlić gore skače od sreće zbog uspješno obavljenog 'posla' (manji kontigent majica ujutro kreće za Split   ).


kad će biti u splitu i kod koga ih kupiti?
dugi ili kratki rukav?

----------


## leonisa

daj please posalji pp happy mummy

----------


## leonisa

i da, mikonja, jel imas nekih posebnih zelja? (velicina, natpis, rukavi...)
naime, vjerojatno ce jedna tura majica otici ovaj vikend za ST pa ako imas, izreci ih 8)

----------


## mikonja

> i da, mikonja, jel imas nekih posebnih zelja? (velicina, natpis, rukavi...)
> naime, vjerojatno ce jedna tura majica otici ovaj vikend za ST pa ako imas, izreci ih 8)


imam želje   :Grin:  

1. ja sam malo sunce -vel. 09 -  rukav
2. mamino čudo(vište) -vel. 1 - kratki rukav
3. tatino čudo(vište) - vel. 09 - kratki rukav

i to mi treba za dečkića.....a ne znam kojih boja sve ima....

----------


## leonisa

ok  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

btw. malo sunce dugi ili kratki?

----------


## mikonja

a luda li sam....  :Laughing:  

malo sunce-kratki rukav....

----------


## leonisa

8)

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

može li se naručiti jedna majica addicted, kratkih rukava, dvojka?

----------


## ivarica

moze, ali najbolje nazovi sljedeci utorak ili cetvrtak od 12 do 16 sati, ne sutra pliz jer su sve majice u kutijama spremljene za rasprodaju

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

hvala 

ovo je bilo vrlo brzo  :shock:

----------


## Tami25

sorry ako to negdje već piše (a sigurno piše :Smile: ) ali da ne tražim, koliko koštaju majice za djecu a koliko za mame?

----------


## Tami25

sad sam vidjela da su za djecu 70 kn, jesu to dugi ili kratki rukavi?
a koliko su majice za mame?

----------


## ivarica

i dugi i kratki su 70

za mane, uh   :Embarassed:   cekaj podne da pitam evicu

----------


## Tami25

nema problema.
pokusat cu nagovoriti MM da dodjemo na rasprodaju jer si vec dugo zelim kupiti majice  :Smile: 
(ako ne stignemo na rasprodaju, mogu se ja zaletit i do Gnijezda samo da se ne rasprodaju sve majice u subotu  :Smile: )

----------


## leonisa

majice za odrasle su 70 (ima ih raznih....dojite svoje dijete) i RMK ovo je mlijeko, one su na akciji po 50kn.  :Smile:

----------


## Tami25

hvala Leonisa   :Love:

----------


## sanjaneo

ima i za mame??? pa gdje da ih nabavim ako sam u rijeci (isti problem kao i s maramam) molim pomoć   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

u rijeci ce biti rodin stand povodom dana planete zemlje  :Smile:

----------


## sanjaneo

> u rijeci ce biti rodin stand povodom dana planete zemlje



jedva čekam  :D  :D pretpostavljam na korzu?

----------


## leonisa

javi se Sun.
biti ce obavijest i na portalu i forumu  :Smile:

----------


## princess puffy

oprostite ako se ponavljam,gdje se mogu majice kupiti u splitu'

----------


## princess puffy

ponovno oprostite,sad sam vidjela da se naručuju mailom

----------


## leonisa

split ce takodjer imati stand za DPZ, za 20tak dana.
prati forum i portal za vise informacija  :Smile:

----------


## ivanaos

Ja bih rado kupila br 3 ne po guzi. Kad god je štand u Osijeku bude jako malo  majci i jako mali izbor. Mogu drugačije naručiti? Kome da se javim?

----------


## princess puffy

hvala leonisa

----------


## leonisa

ivana, posalji mail na ured@roda.hr  :Smile:

----------


## ivanaos

Poslala sam mail, no odgovor je samo kada se može kupiti u uredu u Zg. 
A mi ostali?

----------


## ivarica

ivana, pa nazovi u to vrijeme rodu

----------


## Zara1

Ja sam iz Varaždina i zanima me da li bi ikako mogla nabaviti majice sa natpisom Addicted to mums milk i Mamino čudo(vište) broj 74 za curu, a da ne dolazim u Zagreb?

----------


## Zara1

kratkih rukava

----------


## leonisa

posalji mail ili nazovi rodu ili pricekaj DPZ, za 10 dana bi u varazdinu trebao biti stand.

----------


## Zara1

super, budem onda kupila na štandu. hvala!   :Smile:   (iako mi se čini da sam htjela kupiti i prošle godine, ali su imali samo veće brojeve)

----------


## bfamily

Oće biti takav štand i u Zadru ili ću ipak trebati naručiti preko pošte. :?

----------


## ivarica

ne planiramo uskoro stand u zadru

----------


## Angelina_2

koji je najmanji broj za bebaca?

----------


## Tashunica

hoće li 22. na cvjetnom biti majica kratkih rukava za kupiti?

----------


## apricot

> koji je najmanji broj za bebaca?


6 mjeseci

Tashunice, hoće

----------


## Tashunica

super, hvala   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> Angelina_2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koji je najmanji broj za bebaca?
> 
> 
> 6 mjeseci
> 
> Tashunice, hoće


na zalost nece

----------


## Tashunica

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Angelina_2 prvotno napisa
> ...


aaaaaaaaaaaaa, a zašto ne   :Sad:  
to mi je taman usput s posla, u gnijezdo ne mogu jer radim do četiri.

----------


## apricot

moje isprike što sam paušalno dala odgovor   :Sad:  

na ovom štandu će se prodavati samo platnene pelene jer obilježavamo Dan planete Zemlje i ono što je u skladu s time.
Tashunice, sigurno postoji netko koga možeš zadužiti da svrati u Gnijezdo i kupi ti majicu.

----------


## leonisa

isto tako mozes nazvati i dogovoriti se za neki dan ako ce biti koga u Rodi duze od 16h.  :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

> isto tako mozes nazvati i dogovoriti se za neki dan ako ce biti koga u Rodi duze od 16h.


može. koga zovem i na koji broj?

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> isto tako mozes nazvati i dogovoriti se za neki dan ako ce biti koga u Rodi duze od 16h. 
> 
> 
> može. koga zovem i na koji broj?


vec je nekoliko puta pisano na ovom topiku, a vidim da si se vec dogovarala sa ivkom:
http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30435&start=150

 :Smile:  

znaci iste te brojeve  :Wink:

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

vidim da je radionica platnenih pelena u Rijeci danas, u 17 sati.. zanima me hoće li biti štand (ne piše na popisu) u Rijeci povodom dana zaštite planete..* mi bi tako rado majcu kupili*..

----------


## ivarica

bio je u subotu

----------


## ljubavna1pogled

> bio je u subotu


ajoooj kako nam je promaklo!!! 
hoće li biti opet skoro?

----------


## Sun

bit će 15.05 povodom dana Obitelji  :Smile:

----------


## sandraf

> bit će 15.05 povodom dana Obitelji


jao Sun, bas si me razveselila :D

----------


## magriz

ja bih jednu ne po guzi trojku/četvorku.
ima li sutra nekog u RG?

----------


## leonisa

ne, ali ima danas jos 45minuta.

majice se prodaju utorkom i cetvrtkom od 12 do 16h.

a najbolje je da danas nazoves u rodu i pitas ima li te velicine.

----------


## magriz

šmrc! danas mi nikako nije odgovaralo...
probat ću iskemijat nešto za drugi tjedan

----------


## leonisa

dodji u subotu u Dugo Selo  :Smile:  

http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=2263

----------


## janiczsa

a kad bu se moglo u Čakovcu kupiti (ili Varaždinu)?

----------


## leonisa

bio je stand u varazdinu proslu subotu  :Smile:  

ponovo ces moci na sajmu zdravlja u varazdinu, 9. i 10.05.'08.  :Smile:

----------


## janiczsa

super!

----------


## sanjaneo

> bit će 15.05 povodom dana Obitelji


jesam dobro shvatila??? taj dan će biti štand u rijeci? prekrasno!!!

mogu li znati gdje? i čega će sve biti na štandu? :D

----------


## sanjaneo

jer ja bi jako rado zelenu ili plavu mamino čudovište i mogu biti sve što želim, obadvije broj 68 ili 74. 

jedva čekam  :D

----------

